

At the Far Ends of a New Universal Law - signa11
http://www.quantamagazine.org/20141015-at-the-far-ends-of-a-new-universal-law/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=new+universal+law#!/story/forever/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=new+universal+law#!/story/forever/0/new%20universal%20law)

